# Yet Another Furry RP Discord Group - Apocalyptic Focused



## Limedragon27 (Jul 24, 2018)

So after many months after a successful launch of a medieval theme RP server, which died awhile ago and was deleted, I decided to try my luck with a post apocalyptic theme.

The form of apocalypse is undecided, I was going to make it zombies, but I thought why not hold a vote to see what players would prefer? I need about ten members in order to hold a proper vote, but anyone is welcomed to join at any given time. However, you can place your own characters, form your own groups, or even you own communities/settlements.

Even though it s centered around anthros, like furries, scalies, avians, ect, we allow anyone to play anything they want! That includes humanoids, aliens, fantasy races, canon races, custom made races, ect. We have both sfw and nsfw rooms available, as you MUST be 18 years or older in order to join.

Discord Link can be found here! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jul 26, 2018)

Well we've got 3 people so far, so I think 10 people for a vote is maybe a bit optimistic... But we're almost at "D&D party" size, which is a good size for a group RP!


----------



## Enoch1135 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey! I’d be interested in joining up, but it looks like the link expired...would you be able to send me a new one, please? Thanks!


----------



## stefidelly (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm intrigued and kind of interested, but it's been yeeaaars since I last did any roleplaying, but I kind of wanna get back into it.


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 7, 2018)

Are you still doing this rp? I'd like to join in if you are


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey brother


----------

